# my stuff.



## zheka (Jun 11, 2010)

I hate to bore you with ll this but I really want to take my chances in the Chase HT giveaway.

Anyway, here it goes:

12x20x8 dedicated HT/Music room
Home Cinema 8100 projector,
120" VisualApex screen,
Onkyo ht-rc180,
Ascend Acoustics Sierra-1 L/C/R,
Ascend Acoustics cbm-170 back surrounds (for MC music), 
Mirage OMD-5 side surrounds, 
Ascend Acoustics HTM-200 SE wides, 
Dual Epik Legends subs, 
Anti-mode 8300b
HTPC Foobar2000 for music
WMPC for movies.


----------



## cavchameleon (Jan 7, 2008)

It's never a bore sharing here at HTS. Nice equipment by the way. Enjoy.


----------

